# Thank God for Gun Control.......



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Just a couple few guns......



> Huge weapons haul seized by Spanish police





> It includes over 10,000 assault rifles, machine guns, pistols, revolvers, and 400 shells and grenades.


Pictured: Huge weapons haul seized by Spanish police - BBC News


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Damn, That may be more weapons than SOCOM has.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd love to meet the person responsible for assembling these displays. I've never thought about building a log cabin stack out of rifles. That's appealing to the eye.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Damn, That may be more weapons than SOCOM has.


Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that pic is bogus - that's not just the confiscated stuff - that's an military armory pic - there's a double row of 500lb bombs ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They can take guns from every other country, I don't care. They can take them from serious criminals here I don't care. The rest of America they d need to leave alone.
I don't think anyone has a clue just how many weapons are in our hands and vault and buried school buses.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> that pic is bogus - that's not just the confiscated stuff - that's an military armory pic - there's a double row of 500lb bombs ....


They are not 500 pound GPs, they are 180MM mortar rounds.

It appears there is a ton of SIG AMT rifles there, not 100% positive.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no doubt that the pics were taken in a secure armory and the weapons were "staged" to look good for the press.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.


Hell, I only have enough to arm a rifle company, with spares.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh crap! They found my stash!


----------

